# Some more home made bike repair stands



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 14, 2013)

The topic comes up every once in a while when someone gets sticker shock looking at store-bought workstands.  There have been some good ideas posted in the past- maybe there is some wat to link all the threads together, or combine them in an article? Anyway, here are a couple more good ones, even though my opinion is that unless you have a LOT more time than money and are a really good scrounger just buy a Park.
http://www.bikehacks.com/bikehacks/2010/03/8-bombproof-diy-bike-repair-stands.html
and
http://makeprojects.com/Project/Bike-Repair-Stand/902/1#.UR2d5h04s09


----------



## bike (Feb 14, 2013)

*I would love to have a wallmount*

that is a mans hand holding the bike - more for display than work- I am not handy(yuk yuk) enough to do it.


----------



## chitown (Feb 15, 2013)

Some of these would make a good displays if you want a museum type setting like Dave the Wave and others have done. Or turn your basement or garage into an antique repair shop with old tools etc. But for wrenching I just use a modern stand.


----------



## Waterland (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm planning on building a bench mounted repair stand similar to the PVC stand in the link, but using black steel pipe and Pony pipe clamps instead.  The steel pipe will be much more durable and will hold the weight of heavy prewar bikes much better than PVC would.  I'll post a thread about it here once I build it.


----------

